
Looking for a mentor? Wyzr is here for you - daruxc
https://wyzr.me
======
daruxc
Hi fellows hackers! A few weeks back when I was looking to find mentors to
connect with, I noticed as a consequence of the pandemic, that we are
witnessing a boost in the shift from the gig economy to the knowledge economy.
You can find a great explanation about it here:
[https://www.nfx.com/post/labor-marketplaces/](https://www.nfx.com/post/labor-
marketplaces/)

I struggled to find a mentor and decided that something had to be done to help
people that are looking for mentors/experts.

Wyzr aims to connect experts to users seeking advice in one-on-one live
conversations. On this platform, for instance, startup founders can reach out
to experienced entrepreneurs for guidance.

Our goal is to contribute to the knowledge economy, make it easy and
accessible for people anywhere in the world to get advice for their most
specific needs, while experts of any field can earn extra on their own time
sharing their knowledge.

We are looking to gather users for our beta version! So we would love it if
you checked us out! Feel free to give feedback/ask questios!

------
pitsrits
This sounds cool, will we be able to get advice from professionals for one-
time things as well? Or does it have to be a mentoring relationship?

~~~
daruxc
Yes, it could be either one!

